# Solved: Right Click in Access



## mcookaz (Jun 6, 2002)

All of a sudden my right mouse click does not work in Access. I can't change macros, I can't rename queries. It is really wierd, the right click works fine everywhere else. It works like it should in other Access files, just not the one I am in. If I right click in the title area, it works fine. I must have done something weird. Any ideas on how to turn this back on.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Try checking the Main menu>Tools>Startup>Allow Default Shortcut Menus.


----------



## mcookaz (Jun 6, 2002)

In Access 2010 I am not sure where you are talking about when you say main menu/tools. This just keeps getting wierder..... Right click works fine in other Access files. When another user in in the troubled file, it works fine for them. If I open the file from a terminal server the right click does not work in this file. I am still lost.


----------

